# “Holi a todes, ¿voy guapísime?” El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral



## Lefri (24 Jul 2022)

El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral: “Holi a todes, ¿voy guapísime?” - Periodista Digital


Un acto oficial del ministerio de Igualdad. Una celebración especial con motivo de la celebración del Día Internacional de las Personas No Binarias, el salón de actos del ministerio y una cita, el pasado 14 de julio, que se ha hecho viral por lo que aparentemente es la frivolidad con la que se...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## moromierda (24 Jul 2022)

Guarra flaota piro arriglá, amego.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jul 2022)

Ministerios (y secretarías de estado) a cambio de mamadas, ¿qué podía salir mal?


----------



## Joloan (24 Jul 2022)

He vomitado toda la cena, si no se para que para que le doy al video joder.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Jul 2022)

pornocracia.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Jul 2022)

Por debajo de que número de habitantes en un pueblo lo correrían a gorrazos? 50000? 5000?

Porque en ciudad no me creo que tema mucho... Ahí la gente pasa y no se acerca a los raritos.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Jul 2022)

Que ganas de que nos invada Marruecos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando los amego que no comen jamon tomen las riendas del pais... van a faltar gruas...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (24 Jul 2022)

Si eres binarie te vas a Madrid o a Barcelona y te buscas la vida. No puedes ser binarie en Villacebollos de Abajo ni puedes pretender que los habitantes de Villacebollos te aguanten las neuras ni reeducarlos a los 90 años. Este subnormal paguitero no sabe ni en qué puto mundo vive.


----------



## Tiresias (24 Jul 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> He vomitado toda la cena, si no sé para que para qué le doy al vídeo, joder.



Desactivar imágenes y no dar al play de NINGÚN video es esencial para conservar la salud.


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Jul 2022)

Como si cargarte la lengua hablando como si te estuviera dando un ictus, fueras a cambiar algo, solo quedas como una ridícula retrasada


----------



## Alma Khadija (24 Jul 2022)

Se cree revolucionaria y es la Carmen Polo de Hacendado.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Jul 2022)

Holi, soy retrasade y en Rusia me darían un montón de osties las babushkes.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Jul 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que ganas de que nos invada Marruecos



Asi me gusta, que ya no te escondas, como tu amo


----------



## Abrojo (24 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Asi me gusta, que ya no te escondas, como tu amo



¿y ese harén de Santi?


----------



## fieraverde (24 Jul 2022)

Y cuanto cobra ese sujeto?


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (24 Jul 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y cuanto cobra ese sujeto?



Boga de ariete!


----------



## acmecito (24 Jul 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral: “Holi a todes, ¿voy guapísime?” - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Un acto oficial del ministerio de Igualdad. Una celebración especial con motivo de la celebración del Día Internacional de las Personas No Binarias, el salón de actos del ministerio y una cita, el pasado 14 de julio, que se ha hecho viral por lo que aparentemente es la frivolidad con la que se...
> ...



No me lo puedo creer 

Me descojono chavales.


----------



## silent lurker (24 Jul 2022)

*"Día Internacional de las Personas No Binarias"*


¿Si uno les borra el cerito?, ¿desaparecen?


----------



## Sanchijuela (24 Jul 2022)

Yo ya no digo nada, solo espero al meteorito.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Jul 2022)

Bien visto, nos están haciendo todo el trabajo ellos solitos, sin ayuda. 
El camino está ya allanado y expedito hacia una mayoría conservadora y social-patriótica de cara al año que viene. 
La izquierda ha quedado asimilada y desactivada por el sistema, les costará recomponerse más de lo que les supuso la conmoción de la caída del muro y el colapso de la Urss en los 90,ahi tenían a una figura de la envergadura de Julio Anguita y a un partido bien cohesionado y coherente en sus postulados, hogaño, están demasiado divididos, cuarteados en diez mil fracciones y con unas luchas intestinas interminables que aburren a un santo. 
Los votos de los que Podemos se nutre son los de IU, a ellos no les queda nada. El PCE ha sido desmantelado, Yoli trata de capitanear un proyecto fallido de antemano en torno a sus persona y la odalisca de Churches sabe que sus días en politica están contados pero aún así no duda en seguir colocando a sus adláteres por mucho descrédito que tengan, con el único objetivo de perjudicar a la Fashionaria. 
Veremos si VOX consigue apretarle las clavijas al PP o se desinfla como un globo aerostático...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Asi me gusta, que ya no te escondas, como tu amo



Seguro que esas mujeres son bastante más dóciles, afables, entregadas y cariñosas que las bigotudas-empoderadas Hezpañordas...


----------



## DUDH (24 Jul 2022)

¿Entonces un no binarie es un maricón con falda?  Me alegro que exista este día Internacional, la de cosas innecesarias que aprende uno


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Jul 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Seguro que esas mujeres son bastante más dóciles, afables, entregadas y cariñosas que las bigotudas-empoderadas Hezpañordas...



Ahi ahi, pa que esconderos


----------



## Rojelio Medio (24 Jul 2022)

Dinero bien invertido. Esperando a que suban mas los impuestos para seguir invirtiendo en cosas tan productivas.


----------



## perrosno (24 Jul 2022)

No veo eso ni con vuestras waifais, me la imagino haciendo el majadero que es lo único que saben hacer e yá.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (24 Jul 2022)

Cuantos no binaries hay por habitante? Problema nacional si


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi, pa que esconderos



Seguro que acabarás con una panchi-pocahontas y varios Wilfreds en casa. A ti te tengo calado, caradurita.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Jul 2022)

Menuda mamarracha

Cuando los moros sean mayoría, mejor que se olvide de la visibilidad no binaria


----------



## Gotthard (24 Jul 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Seguro que esas mujeres son bastante más dóciles, afables, entregadas y cariñosas que las bigotudas-empoderadas Hezpañordas...



Son milicianas kurdas. De dociles y cariñosas creo que tienen más bien poco.


----------



## Lefri (24 Jul 2022)

Ellos/as/es …solitos, solitas, solites se están ganando a pulso salir a base de guantazos, guantazes o guantazas. (Virtuales, no físicos, que se me entienda … que con los tiempos que corren .. )

Todo ello por cortesía del ministerio de igualdad.

Total, la pagamos todos, todas y todes. Qué más da


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Directos al svicidio colectivo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Jul 2022)

Vas poco cuneteada wapi


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No veo eso ni con vuestras waifais, me la imagino haciendo el majadero que es lo único que saben hacer e yá.



Tienes que verlo, te reto si tienes huevos a verlo sin descojonarte. Tu salud te lo agradecerá, en serio, la risa es muy sana.


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Jul 2022)

¿De qué valió ganar una guerra y disponer del control de TODOS los elementos del Estado durante CUARENTA años para que el país haya acabado así? Me pregunto.


----------



## Vctrlnz (25 Jul 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Holi, soy retrasade y en Rusia me darían un montón de osties las babushkes.



De momento Rusia sigue financiando a esta escoria.
Ahora menos que están ocupados destruyendo un país.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que la diferencia es que, afortunadamente, esta gente hace tiempo que no es perseguida. Y podía llevar su vida. Que es lo ideal, siéntete como te de la gana y que el resto pase de ti

El problema es que ahora pretenden que el 100% adopte en todo momento una forma de comportarse absolutamente artificial para que ellos no les llamen violentos. Lo cual es un chantaje; o haces lo que yo diga, o te señalo.

Como he podido comprobar con los homosexuales, para más inri los que salen en los medios y son apoyados por instituciones públicas es que ni siquiera encima son opinión mayoritaria dentro de su minoría. Lo único que intentan es canalizar los miedos y rabias, especialmente de los más jóvenes, para que lloren y griten muy fuerte y así autopercibirse como oprimidos y que su subvención tenga sentido


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Jul 2022)

Ostie pute tete, enfermes menteles everewhrere


----------



## El_Dioni (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## SolyCalma (25 Jul 2022)

cuanta carne de suicidio en una mesa


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Cuando los amego que no comen jamon tomen las riendas del pais... van a faltar gruas...



Te explico cómo va la cosa. El proceso será gradual. Lo primero, las bigotudas en edad fértil pero que solamente tienen perros y gatos, envejecerán. Eso es una década, a lo sumo dos. De repente todo el mundo se dará cuenta de que la mayoría de niños y jóvenes son moros. Entonces empezarán a aplicar sus costumbres: pedir menús sin cerdo, apalizar maricones, etc. Los del video empezarán a recoger velas, y como casi todos tienen pinta moruna, para cuando los moros ganen sus primeras elecciones, estarán ya todos mimetizados, con chilaba, burka y lo que haga falta.

Para entonces, habrán casado a la borbona con el maricón del otro lado del Estrecho y la gente irá aceptando rezar con el culo en alto mirando para la Meca. La mayoría de “defensores de las libertades” estarán para entonces perfectamente integrados en los Consejos de Vigilancia de la Pureza del Corán, acosándonos a los demás, y lamiendo el culo a los nuevos amos. No te niego que caiga algún despistado al principio, pocos, tres o cuatro, de ahí no pasará. 

Si la gente ha tragado con una reina abortista y repubLiana, cuando esta gentuza se empariente con los moros para no bajarse del burro, pues será lo mismo. 

Luego, los de las grúas son los de Arabia e Irán. Aquí será más tipo Marruecos, el mariconeo será soterrado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

demigrante


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Te explico cómo va la cosa. El proceso será gradual. Lo primero, las bigotudas en edad fértil pero que solamente tienen perros y gatos, envejecerán. Eso es una década, a lo sumo dos. De repente todo el mundo se dará cuenta de que la mayoría de niños y jóvenes son moros. Entonces empezarán a aplicar sus costumbres: pedir menús sin cerdo, apalizar maricones, etc. Los del video empezarán a recoger velas, y como casi todos tienen pinta moruna, para cuando los moros ganen sus primeras elecciones, estarán ya todos mimetizados, con chilaba, burka y lo que haga falta.
> 
> Para entonces, habrán casado a la borbona con el maricón del otro lado del Estrecho y la gente irá aceptando rezar con el culo en alto mirando para la Meca. La mayoría de “defensores de las libertades” estarán para entonces perfectamente integrados en los Consejos de Vigilancia de la Pureza del Corán, acosándonos a los demás, y lamiendo el culo a los nuevos amos. No te niego que caiga algún despistado al principio, pocos, tres o cuatro, de ahí no pasará.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo, puedo diferir de tu vision.. pero en detalles nimios.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (25 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Asi me gusta, que ya no te escondas, como tu amo



Entiendo que a los sodomitas chupapollas como tú os agrade esta sociedad aberrante de apología del feminismo y la homosexualidad. Para ti también habrá grúa y soga nini de mierda. 
Y por cierto, retrasado parásito, no soy Voxero, pera esa foto es con saharauis (enemigos de Marruecos) Santiago el cornudo es más pro judiada


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ministerios (y secretarías de estado) a cambio de mamadas, ¿qué podía salir mal?



Ya ves. Clinton dimitió por una. PIT lo hizo tras 4 o 5 becarias (que se conozcan) y ni siquiera dimitió por eso.


----------



## omin0na (25 Jul 2022)

Que tengan suerte pidiéndole a los que ellos llaman migrantes que te digan su pronombre o que te llamen por el tuyo....


----------



## GatoGris (25 Jul 2022)

Respeten lo votado. Es el reflejo de nuestra decadente sociedad.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

Me cago en Dios, los ambulatorios de los pueblos vacíos porque no hay dinero para médicos, el campo incendiándose porque en invierno no había dinero para contratar a brigadas forestales que limpiasen los cortafuegos y estos hijos de la grandísima puta dándoselo a estos deshechos de tienta que mejor no digo dónde deberían estar, que hay mucha gente ociosa por internet deseando denunciar para congraciarse con cierta gentuza.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (25 Jul 2022)

Viruelero premium


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo, puedo diferir de tu vision.. pero en detalles nimios.



Ya te digo. Cuando la guerra civil, los rojos más criminales y más psicópatas, según se acercaban los nacionales se pasaban al enemigo, y los de Franco tan encantados, porque así tenían a alguien de mano dura para controlar a la chusma. Con el tiempo alcaldes y similares, y actualmente sus hijos y nietos presidentes de comunidad, incluso separatistas. Cosas veredes.

No debemos fijarnos en la ideología, sino en la actitud. Así no nos sorprendería que la purria esta en cuanto se sube al burro se haga chalets y viaje en Falcon. Todos estos del “amigues” y “les tolerancies” te rebanarán el cuello en cuanto puedan en nombre de Alá.


----------



## Palpatine (25 Jul 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que ganas de que nos invada Marruecos



O los rusos


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Jul 2022)

La culpa de todo esto la tienen los recortes de la derecha y la extrema derecha.

No se pueden cerrar los psiquiátricos y dejar en la calle sueltas a todas estas personas sin atención ni medicación.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Jul 2022)

Como ser una inútil y vivir de puta madre, que aprendan todas las inútiles de este país.


----------



## perrosno (25 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tienes que verlo, te reto si tienes huevos a verlo sin descojonarte. Tu salud te lo agradecerá, en serio, la risa es muy sana.



Me has dejado con la incertidumbre y sólo he llegado cuando el majadere se pone de pie ahí he cortado ya, ha sido suficienta.
¿Hay enlace de twitter? Esto tiene que rular mas, pero no quiero enviar de ese medio, prefiero el video solo o como mucho link a twitter.


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jul 2022)

estas cosas chulis, solo pasan en Españita la fantastike socialkomuniste


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jul 2022)

lo bueno, es que ese clow circense soplatartas, no sale baratE...


----------



## Gorkako (25 Jul 2022)

Debería de ser el primer ninisterio en salir de Madrid


----------



## Antiglobalismo (25 Jul 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Si eres binarie te vas a Madrid o a Barcelona y te buscas la vida. No puedes ser binarie en Villacebollos de Abajo ni puedes pretender que los habitantes de Villacebollos te aguanten las neuras ni reeducarlos a los 90 años. Este subnormal paguitero no sabe ni en qué puto mundo vive.



Tampoco puede pretender que los de Madrid y Barcelona le.paguen la vida aunque sean muchos y toquen a céntimo cada uno. A los notas estos una dosis de realidad les vendría genial, luego ya que sea lo que quiera pero que se ponga a trabajar o hacer algo de provecho no ir al ministerio de subnormales ese a pedir que le mantengamos.


----------



## juster (25 Jul 2022)

CON TODO ESTO SOLO FOMENTAN LA FOBIA AL GENERO SUBNORMAL !!!!


----------



## SanRu (25 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si Putin es forero? Lo pregunto para citarlo, a ver si con suerte se apiada de nosotros y desata una guerra termonuclear de destrucción mutua asegurada. Visto lo visto, es lo mejor que nos puede pasar.


----------



## machote hispano (25 Jul 2022)

La ministra chupa-chups raspando la olla, ante la más que segura debacle de este desgobierno en las elecciones. 

Pero antes de irse, el satanás cum fraude, la cajera tragona, la rata chupeda, y el resto de basura inmunda, van a dejar un solar inhabitable, (casi) imposible de arreglar, y ¿quién va a pagar las facturas...? 

Las hijas, nietas y bisnietas de los imbéciles que les han votado, y muchos que no, a menear el culito en las rotondas mientras las hijas del felón cum fraude, las perras góticas de ZoPenco, la semilla defectuosa de la rata chepuda y resto de hijos y nietos de la basura inmunda viven de lo robado un par de generaciones, hasta que tengan que volver a engañar a millones de gilipollas, en un Eterno Retorno diabólico y masoquista.


----------



## machote hispano (25 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Que opina Irene montero de esto?



Opina que los hombres son tontos y las mujeres listas, ellas se apartan al ver el rayo machirulo heteropatriarcal, además, en las cocinas oficinas y despachos de ministras no caen rayos.


----------



## Tails (25 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Opina que los hombres son tontos y las mujeres listas, ellas se apartan al ver el rayo machirulo heteropatriarcal, además, en las cocinas oficinas y despachos de ministras no caen rayos.



O que el rayo es machista porque al matar a los maridos e hijos las mujeres sufren mas que ellos por caerle el rayo


(lo de Hillary clinton y las guerras)


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar que coño es ser no binario? Yo me quedé en el COBOL y Pascal


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Menuda mamarracha
> 
> Cuando los moros sean mayoría, mejor que se olvide de la visibilidad no binaria



Cuando los morapios sean mayoría y cuelguen a los gayers , ellos gritarán "sálvanos" y yo les diré "no"

Diario de rorsasch


----------



## perrosno (25 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que coño es ser no binario? Yo me quedé en el COBOL y Pascal



Añádale Fortran, Basic y Assembler y ya cantamos bingo.


----------



## skan (25 Jul 2022)

Su retraso mental no tiene límites.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Jul 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que ganas de que nos invada Marruecos


----------



## Mr. VULT (25 Jul 2022)

No son_ el club de la comedia _sino_ La cosa nostra _versión socialismo español.

Así que poca gracia con esto.


----------



## birdland (25 Jul 2022)

Dan ganas de coger la recortada ....este más ha sido el del iva, las retenciones ,las extras, lasdesuputamadre....y ellos tirando mi dinero , robándolo y riéndose en mi cara 


hijos de la gran puta , los rojos y sus votantes ..HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Dicen que en el canal de Youtube de igualdad está puesto el vídeo, a ver si algún burbujo lo cuelga aquí y comentamos en YouTube


----------



## Abrojo (25 Jul 2022)

Si son list_es_ habrán bloqueado la posibilidad de poner comentarios


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Jul 2022)

Puta zorra pija asquerosa


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (25 Jul 2022)

El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral “Holi a todes,¿voy guapísime? - YouTube


----------



## jpjp (25 Jul 2022)

Manda narices lo que hace esta gentuza todo lo que no es normal lo hacen normal a este gente hace años los llamarían locos.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (25 Jul 2022)

LANZALLAMES PARE TODES


----------



## manottas (25 Jul 2022)

Resumen para los que no abrimos ninguna noticia o video relacionada con la "familie feliz"


----------



## Kluster (25 Jul 2022)

Aparte de ser más maricón que un pato, habla como un idiota.

Una joya el chaval.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jul 2022)

A 120.000 euros cada charo


----------



## EL BRAYAN (25 Jul 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral: “Holi a todes, ¿voy guapísime?” - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Un acto oficial del ministerio de Igualdad. Una celebración especial con motivo de la celebración del Día Internacional de las Personas No Binarias, el salón de actos del ministerio y una cita, el pasado 14 de julio, que se ha hecho viral por lo que aparentemente es la frivolidad con la que se...
> ...



Es para salir y liarse a hostias con toda la basura que está subvencionando y normalizando con nuestros impuestos a toda esta pandilla de tarados con graves patologías psicológicas.¿ Que quieres ir por la calle como un puto gilipollas y que te vayan rompiendo el culo en cada esquina ? Me parece de puta madre,pero trabaja doblando el lomo ,hijo de puta,y con lo que ganes,te vas de saunas para maricones a que te revienten el ano,pero no con mi dinero.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Jul 2022)

Ni 30 segundos he durado. Madre del amor hermoso.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (25 Jul 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> El vergonzoso vídeo del acto oficial de Irene Montero que ya es viral: “Holi a todes, ¿voy guapísime?” - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Un acto oficial del ministerio de Igualdad. Una celebración especial con motivo de la celebración del Día Internacional de las Personas No Binarias, el salón de actos del ministerio y una cita, el pasado 14 de julio, que se ha hecho viral por lo que aparentemente es la frivolidad con la que se...
> ...



Que aprovechen que el frotar se va a acabar.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jul 2022)

Pero qué esperáis de alguien que si no la meten de ministra estaría resacosa cas todos los días? Qué esperáis?


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jul 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Que aprovechen que el frotar se va a acabar.



Para esas no. Mira la Aído y la Pajín. Y así podemos hacer el listín del teléfono.


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Jul 2022)

Gente que no saben ni lo que son diciendote como tienes que vivir. Todo correcto.


----------



## Desencantado (25 Jul 2022)

Asco de LGTBIQHTTPSófilos.

Podéis rabiar lo que que queráis, pero para mí son como personas.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (25 Jul 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Para esas no. Mira la Aído y la Pajín. Y así podemos hacer el listín del teléfono.



Da tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## birdland (26 Jul 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Asco de LGTBIQHTTPSófilos.
> 
> Podéis rabiar lo que que queráis, pero para mí son como personas.



Y para mí usted es idiota 
No ha entendido nada de lo que nos quejamos 

Gilipollas


----------



## machote hispano (26 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> O que el rayo es machista porque al matar a los maridos e hijos las mujeres sufren mas que ellos por caerle el rayo
> 
> 
> (lo de Hillary clinton y las guerras)



Joooder, no ha llovido ni nada desde entonces: Hillary Clinton and the Victims of War

Que lástima no fuera presidenta de USA durante cinco minutos. Los últimos cinco minutos del mundo, pero luego silencio total.

No quiero ni saber por dónde anda esa mosquita muerta.


----------



## NoTV (26 Jul 2022)

No Doy Crédito.
Si DALÍ levantara la cabeza se le acumulaba el trabajo.
SURREALISMOOOO


----------

